
Nano device promises ultra-fast graphics on gaming consoles - doener
http://www.anu.edu.au/news/all-news/nano-device-promises-ultra-fast-graphics-on-gaming-consoles
======
randomerr
I would like to see practical example. My concernss are:

* The light source for the fiber optics must have time to fluoresce and de-fluoresce to send a bit of data.

* Then at the end of the optical pipe you need some sort of photovoltaic material to convert the light back to an electrical impulse. That process can be notoriously slow.

* You have to amplification on signal without causing interference. If you do it at the light source then then you take more time to fluoresce and de-fluoresce. If you do at the capture end then your need more equipment process the signal.

* Durability - If you use silicon its expensive and more subject to breaking. If you use plastic then there the heat issue.

Telecom gets await with higher speeds by using thousands, if not million, of
strands at a time. You will not have that luxury is an Xbox 2 or PS5.

